# Apache-Debian



## massle (2. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Kennt jemand gute Bücher über Apache2 (Konfiguration, Sicherheit, etc.) die speziell auf Debian 4.0 zugeschnitten sind? Wäre gut wenn sie auch noch recht aktuell und auf dem neusten Stand wären 

Danke schon mal vorab für Eure Antworten


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Juni 2007)

Ich denke nicht, denn Debian 4 ist ja noch ziemlich neu. Ausserdem gibt es bei den einzelnen Distributionen eher minimale Unterschiede bei den eingesetzten Apachen sodass ein reines Apache-Buch, oder auch einfach nur die Apache-Doku, ausreichen sollten.


----------



## dakkar (3. Juni 2007)

Wobei ich wirklich sagen muss, dass die offizielle Apache Doku im inet einer der besten ist die ich kenne. ggf reicht dir die schon aus.

Dakky


----------

